
Show HN: How I launched a product in 10 days - jhgaylor
https://blog.trumpdicks.com/2017/01/22/Building-a-business-in-10-days/
======
jhgaylor
Takeaway #5 - CDN's take a bit to refresh content, so leaving a blank for the
link the HN is less desirable than just adding it after the fact. It'll look
more put together that way.

------
thisisdallas
classy.

